# Does anyone here hunt doves?



## Gilmour_13 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey guys .I would like to ask you some things regards dove hunting.
How do you hunt ,what shells do you use for example what kind of lead 7 or 7and a half? Do you use decoys or do you use real doves on poles etc? and how do you make your blinds , I mean how do you make PERMANENT BLINDS?

THANKYOU FOR THE INFORMATION AND TIME


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

I use 6 steel for doves - make sure you use your IC choke. Otherwise, chances are, your pattern will be way too tight and it will be very difficult to hit anything. Patterning your gun with diff steel/choke combos is best.

Don't waste your time doing a permanent blind. You need to go where the birds are either coming or going. When you find it, hide behind something or use surrounding vegetation.


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

i dove hunt using my remington 870 express, modified choke, #6-7 1/2 shot. The technique i use is sitting under this enourmus dead tree that stands in the middle of a field in the middle of a patch of trees, and i wait for them to come land in it. Another way me and my friend do it is, we walk up and down the road where they are always flying over to get to other fields, and we pop em as they cross. we also will just wait on the edge of a cornfield and wait for them to come flying over, and then the last way i have hunted them is just like as if i was hunting geese....we sit in our laydown goose blind and as soon as they come flying over to land on the wires we unload. last year was the first year i hunted them and it is great fun, its a lot of fast shooting. dont be discouraged if it takes you 5 shots per bird, professionals say it all depends on their day, but their average is 3 shots a bird.


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

I hunt doves all the time,i shot about 120 doves this year. it is probably the funnest thing to shoot. I use Lead 7 1/2's, i found that 6's destroy the bird too much, and 8's don't have nearly the range, so 7 1/2's are the happy medium. I got a hold of a farmer who had cattle, and i asked him if i could hunt in his pasture around one of his watering holes. that is some of the best shooting i've ever had, they come in all day long non-stop to get water, it is especially good around dusk. there was a couple days where i limited out in 45 minutes. I would say the three best spots to locate are: watering holes, large dirt/rock piles, and edges of sunflower fields. for decoys i use regular decoys and a air lucky dove, these works great its brings them right in.
kevin


----------

